# Congratulations!



## McGEEZEY (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations Spurs Fans! Now it's time to CELEBRATE!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Congratulations! To be honest last year I had some doupts in this team but this years playoff run deserves serious props:cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats didn't watch the game, had to work but I expected them to win.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats guys! Nice picture!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations from a Cavs fan. You deserved to win the championship this year. Truly a model franchise.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats guys, you did the Western Conference proud. Ginobili is cold blooded, there's not many guys I'd take over him when an important game it at stake.

And congrats to the Frenchie for his MVP award.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I quote Bill Walton:



> "Manu Ginobli is one of the greats. Not just of this generation, but of all time."


well, maybe not. but he did hit some clutch freethrows tonight and showed up in the 4th quarter. Congrats to all spurs fans and a great decade of success.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks guys man i feel awesome, went downtown everyones honking, running through the car's giving high fives holding brooms up high showing there spurs gear man this is awesome.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I want to hear about the parties last night, or maybe there stilling going on.

Pics anyone?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

shookem said:


> I want to hear about the parties last night, or maybe there stilling going on.
> 
> Pics anyone?


I don't have any pics, but it was pretty crazy. It suddenly stopped storming right after the spurs won. Guess that was God's go ahead to party :yay:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't have any pics, but it was pretty crazy. It suddenly stopped storming right after the spurs won. Guess that was God's go ahead to party :yay:


haha nice


----------

